# first time using riwaka



## Ashbrew12 (31/3/18)

ive just bought the new zealand hop Riwaka and was wondering what is the best recipe is for an all grain brew


----------



## captain crumpet (1/4/18)

80% pilsner
20% brown rice

Aim for 4.5-5% alc

Mash at 64c for 90min

90min boil
20ibu at 90min
Whirlpool addition and dryhop.

Ferment with w34/70 at 17c.

Will be similar to 2 brothers kungfu.


----------



## droid (1/4/18)

Ashbrew12 said:


> ive just bought the new zealand hop Riwaka and was wondering what is the best recipe is for an all grain brew


Man I love Riwaka, it's my fav hop at the moment. I've been using 100gms of Riwaka flowers keg hopped in 20ltr so 5g/l and it is amazing!

This is after a big WP addition obtaining the total IBU - for me usually somewhere around the abv x 10 so a 4.5% beer would be 45ibu of other IPA / PA hops


Pils around 40%
Munich around 40%
Wheat around 15%
CM1 or 2 (up to 5%)
whoops and also some acidulated to keep the mash pH at 5.2 (I actually go down to 4.8 with no problems) and sparge accordingly 

I have done the above with no munich as the base and 65 % Pils and 30% wheat with some acid and cmunich

mashing between 64 and 66

was using US05 for ages but now really enjoying S04 even with it's cloudyness it's really tasty with lots of late hops


----------



## Ashbrew12 (1/4/18)

Cheers guys that 2 brothers kungfoo sounds delicious havnt tried it it's not in SA as yet. i plan on using us05 yeast thanks heaps for the help will let you know how i go.


----------

